# Resveratrol May Enhance Memory



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Resveratrol May Enhance Memory RANCHO SANTA FE, Calif.??? A recent study showed that consuming resveratrol, a key antioxidant found in chocolate and red wine, might be a memory-booster. The study was conducted using a particular form of resveratrol called resVida which is available in the gourmet chocolate bar, The WineTime Bar. While the new research [...]

*Read More...*


----------

